# Harris County



## Beagler282 (Sep 25, 2014)

Acorns are starting to fall all over the place.Bucks are splitting up and starting to travel now.Lots of nice bucks on camera the last two weeks.So far a 154" was harvested on the east side of the property and another on the west side that's gonna get close to the 170" mark.Already looking to be a good season on the Big Boys!


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2014)

The landowner we have has all but made us lease an extra 180 acres. It's very very thick. About 8-10 yr cutover. I'm going to give it a try on the ground. I know the big ones are in there. Tracks are everywhere in our new cutover and the polk salad is mowed down.


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2014)

Not much going on at our lease. Small bucks looking around. Had a five point walk up 10 ft from me on the ground opening morning. Acorns are scarce where I hunt. Food plot has been mowed on the clearcut.


----------



## bigbuckfever (Oct 28, 2014)

*little sightings of deer*

Anybody having same problem? We are seeing very little movement of deer in the mornings seems they've mainly went nocturnal.


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2014)

bigbuckfever said:


> Anybody having same problem? We are seeing very little movement of deer in the mornings seems they've mainly went nocturnal.



 Tracks everywhere.  Need some rain.  Hope the cool weather this weekend will get them moving.


----------



## bigbuckfever (Oct 31, 2014)

*pre rut*

Seems rut may come alittle earlier this year. We are seeing alot of scrapes and got a 8pt last week and his hocks were already stinking and appeared his neck was starting to be enlarged. Anybody else seeing signs a little earlier?


----------



## bigbuckfever (Oct 31, 2014)

*pre rut*

Seems rut may come alittle earlier this year. We are seeing alot of scrapes and got a 8pt last week and his hocks were already stinking and appeared his neck was starting to be enlarged. Anybody else seeing signs a little earlier?


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2014)

Our deer are busy eating acorns.  Not much buck sign yet.  Still seeing small ones eating and not paying attention to anything.


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2014)

I did see someone shot a real nice buck.  It was down at nelsons processing in Waverly hall.  Shot this morning. I got a doe.


----------



## backyard buck (Nov 3, 2014)

have seen alot of chasing past couple of days. seen 2 mature bucks chasing does on diffrent occasions. should really kick up this weekend with another cool front moving through


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 4, 2014)

Alot of cruising going on right now.Haven't seen any all out chasing going on just a bunch of small bucks bumping does.Anyday now it will fire up and be on!!!


----------



## ashman6901 (Nov 5, 2014)

*Harris county activity*

Have been hunting since Monday morning and saw a few small bucks and does. Did see One buck chasing pretty hard but the only one. Nothing. On Tuesday but the usual squirrels and dropping acorns. Killed a 10pt This morning around 11 just cruising, neck wasn't swollen and wasn't stink'n yet. Decent 2.5 year old. Same here as everywhere else not much sign couple rubs no scrapes yet. Will post pics soon.


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2014)

ashman6901 said:


> Have been hunting since Monday morning and saw a few small bucks and does. Did see One buck chasing pretty hard but the only one. Nothing. On Tuesday but the usual squirrels and dropping acorns. Killed a 10pt This morning around 11 just cruising, neck wasn't swollen and wasn't stink'n yet. Decent 2.5 year old. Same here as everywhere else not much sign couple rubs no scrapes yet. Will post pics soon.



Congrats! Saturday will be my only day to hunt this week. I'm heading down for a few more days next week. I'll be selfish and hope they wait till then at our place.


----------



## ugabuck (Nov 11, 2014)

Deer movement definitely picked up this last weekend at our place, seeing lots of little bucks and does but not the big boys.  Got a few good bucks on camera, but all at night.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 11, 2014)

I've seen some really good bucks that were killed in the last few days,one was a 15 pointer that will score in the mid 160's....it's on!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 11, 2014)

Beagler282 said:


> Alot of cruising going on right now.Haven't seen any all out chasing going on just a bunch of small bucks bumping does.Anyday now it will fire up and be on!!!



This is what I am seeing as well.


----------



## basstastic (Nov 25, 2014)

Anybody having any luck in Harris?  I haven't even seen a lot of rut action yet... How bout y'all?


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2014)

I've watched the rut come and go......Secondary should be heating up around the 2nd week of Dec.


----------



## ugabuck (Nov 26, 2014)

Same at our place, bucks started cruising the week of Halloween and rut peaked between the 7th and 15th.  Waiting on round two!


----------



## meherg (Nov 26, 2014)

Killed a nice 8 on the 22 nd at Blanton creek trailing a doe


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2014)

We haven't seen much chasing. Actually the most we seen was this weekend.


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2014)

The woods are bare. Still plenty of acorns on the ground, but we've got so many I think they tired of eating them. No new buck sign where I hunt. Going to need a food plot and corn to bring them out during the light I believe.


----------



## Daddy Buck (Dec 26, 2014)

Anybody ever see any sign of a second rut?  I've been the last 2 weekends and never did.  Saw some fresh scrapes last weekend before the weather moved it.


----------



## riprap (Dec 27, 2014)

Daddy Buck said:


> Anybody ever see any sign of a second rut?  I've been the last 2 weekends and never did.  Saw some fresh scrapes last weekend before the weather moved it.



Nope, plenty of tracks after the rain though. I haven't put out any corn this year until Friday afternoon. I didn't hunt the stand that eve, but that next morning they took out a half a bag. They are moving, but most likely at night.


----------



## bigbuckfever (Jan 27, 2015)

*code enforcenents*

Anyone having issues with code enforcers saying you have to remove campers from campsites?


----------



## riprap (Feb 2, 2015)

bigbuckfever said:


> Anyone having issues with code enforcers saying you have to remove campers from campsites?



Nope, but we are on private land, are you?


----------

